# Spinning reel exploded, ideas on a new one?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I have destroyed my 3rd spinning reel in 4 years. I dont know if the way I use them breaks them or just the fact that I buy cheaper ones but this one literally exploded on me. I went to cast and I sent my whole spool sailing into the river.


The last reel was a Shimano FX4000, it was older but it held up the longest. Can anyone recommend a very budget friendly reel that might give me more than a year of use? College has flat out drained my bank account but I cant spend my summer without fishing. I would love a sub $80 reel, cheaper the better.

95% of my spin fishing is done with either spinners, spoons, or rubber tube jigs. I catch fish ranging from blue gills to small largemouths/small mouths. I am generally running 8 lb test. The other 5% is worm fishing but I will usually fly fish before I worm fish.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Can't think of one right now, but whatever you decide on, look on ebay for it. You can usually always knock off $15 off a brand new reel. Just make sure the seller has done more than one transaction and has good feedback. Probably stay away from ones located in china.


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

Look on KSL classifieds. A lot of people sell reels that have only been used a few times and were originally $100+. About 8 years ago my wife bought me a browning reel for $40 that was going for $200 in the stores. I still have it and it works great. It may take a little bit more work to sort through the people that think all their stuff is made of gold but there are some very good deals out there.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

In that lower price range, I would go Okuma or Abu Garcia.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Have 3 Okumas - I think they were all on the top end of the $ you would like to spend- IN 3 years not a problem-


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Cabelas has an Abu Garcia, Cardinal SX40. Anyone ever heard of it? For the money it seemed to be a solid reel, drag locks up good, reel is smooth but not as smooth as some. Bail flips and locks with a positive detent (my biggest preferance on a spinning reel).


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 2 of these reels and they are great for the price.
http://www.pfluegerfishing.com/Pflueger®-President®-Spinning-Reel/1280293,default,pd.html


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I have 2 of these reels and they are great for the price.
> http://www.pfluegerfishing.com/Pflueger®-President®-Spinning-Reel/1280293,default,pd.html


That's the one I'm looking at right now. I hear for the $$$ they're very good.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a Pflueger Medalist (next level up from a President I believe) and it been fantastic so far. Have had for nearly three years now. I imagine the President is very good too.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help all, I was at Cabelas playing with all the reels, While playing with the bail I broke 3 reels, the little wire deal snapped off. Lady behind the counter just giggled and said that they have broken about 3 of them in the past month.

Checked out the Plfueger Medailst and President. Almost got the president they just didnt have the size I wanted so I settled with the Abu Garcia Cardinal SX40. Not the quietest or smoothest reel but the drag locks up good and it feels solid so hopefully I can get a decent bit of use out of it.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a mitchel 301 that has been the best reel its over 60 yrs old never a prob got from granpa.


----------

